# 66-67 Paint Bulletin



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This is the 66-67 paint bulletin listing colors for tractors and attachments. 68 and 69 had some changes if anyone needs I could post them also.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Made it smaller so it can be printed


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I could swear I have that stuff in one of my books, but I can't find it. Where did this come from?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I just have it on seperate sheets of paper. Is it printing OK for you? When I printed it, it was missing a bit on the right side. I was thinking about making it a little smaller. Not sure if anyone is interested. I also have the 68 and 69 page.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I had just saved it to my computer. I just printed it out and lost part of the right side also. I wouldn't mind having copies of the others.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
Try it now and let me know if it's better. If it is, I'll do the other two.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It might help if I attach the page


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks great sixchows.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Are those Bolens Part numbers for spray cans.
Can you still order the paint under those numbers from MTD?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They are bolens numbers but they change from year to year sometimes. The beige kept getting slightly darker each year and had different numbers. Maybe the numbers would cross over in a paint line like DuPont or PPG?


----------

